# Will you still be a fan



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey purple freaks, just wondering if you will still be a Vikes fan after they relocate to LA? Because it sure seems that with their 1-5 record while still in MN, nobody seems to have any of that purple pride left that they had 2 years ago.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

Green and Gold are better colors anyway...come on over to the dark side Minnesotians


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yep, looks like they are well on their way to LA.



> Here is a statement released by the Vikings late Wednesday afternoon regarding the meeting between Governor Dayton and Mr. Wilf.
> 
> "The Vikings and Owner/Chairman Zygi Wilf are very pleased with today's discussion with Governor Dayton. We are appreciative of the Governor's willingness to move the issue forward this fall and the interest by legislative leaders to work collaboratively with all parties toward a final solution.
> 
> ...


Here: http://blog.vikings.com/2011/10/20/viki ... scussions/

huntin1


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Recurvenator said:


> Hey purple freaks, just wondering if you will still be a Vikes fan after they relocate to LA? Because it sure seems that with their 1-5 record while still in MN, nobody seems to have any of that purple pride left that they had 2 years ago.


Who's your favorite team,,,?????


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

little bump for recurendickhead, still think they're moving to LA ????? you must be out hunting crow's because I believe your eating it right now ........ :lol: ......GO VIKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

another bump for recurenater, I believe the new stadium work has started, just wanted you to know.....


----------

